# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Ei Chi Tay Gets a Much Needed 3D Printed Hand

## Brian_Krassenstein

Ei Chi is a motion graphic designer and an artist who was born without a left hand. She has never let it get in the way of her everyday activities and has found multiple ways to compensate for her disability. However, she recently strained her right hand and was distressed by the way in which this cut her off completely from performing even the most basic tasks. It was during this time that she came across the not-for-profit Give A Hand, founded by David Drummond, an organization that works to provide robotic hand prosthetics for those in need. They are currently undertaking a fundraising campaign that would allow Chi to travel to New Zealand, where Give A Hand is, and to have a robotic prosthetic created for her. See 3DPrint.com for more details: http://3dprint.com/101554/ei-chi-hand-3d-printing/

----------

